

Ask HN: Is it possible to get email address from people that download my iOS app - aflaisler

Hi everyone, we are about to submit our app to the app stores. I am wondering if (1) Is it possible to obtain a list of email addresses of people that will download it (iOS and&#x2F;or Google Play) and (2), if it was possible to ask people to enter their email address on the first page of the app. Thanks a lot for your help. Feel free to ask any questions.
Aymeric
======
kjs3
IANAL. Depends on what you're going to do with the email address (and the
other data you collect about the user). If it's send them commercial email,
the critical question is whether or not using the app constitutes an "opt-in"
in all jurisdictions. I think you have a good case under US CAN-SPAM Act, as
implied consent under the guise of a "business relationship" is in play, but
it's much less clear under the Canadian CASL rules, as you have to get
explicit consent to receive CEM (implied and transitive consent isn't enough).
And EU privacy rules are even more complicated, and cover more than just data
collection for sending CEM. We use outside counsels in each jurisdiction when
we need to answer questions like this.

P.S. - FWIW, I'm with valarauca1...nothing quite says "do not want" like an
app (even worse, a website) that requires me to enter my email before doing
anything.

------
valarauca1
Generally speaking demanding data form your users before they get to
experience/use your app is bad design. Its understandable to a degree for
twitter ,tumblr, facebook, etc, because their services transcend mobile apps,
and include a website that your account makes uniquely yours.

If all you are is an app, and the first thing I need to do is give you my
email, to _use the app_ (or register an account), I'm uninstalling it.

:.:.:

Dare I ask why you want their email?

~~~
aflaisler
Sure, the idea is to try some (re)engagement hacks in the case they did not
complete the "signup process". Just so you know our app is an email
application [http://mailcloud.com/](http://mailcloud.com/) that require people
to add their email account.

